# Schwarzer Streifen am Oberen Rand des Bildschirmes nach Auto Adjusting



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Hab seit heute das Problem das ich am oberen Rand des Bildschirmes einen ungefähr 5 cm breiten streifen hab der horizontal von links nach rechts verläuft

Bekommen habe ich ihn dadurch da ich bei meinem Bildschirm Auto adjusting gemacht habe, das bild wurde damit verschoben, nun ist oben ein teil des Desktops weg.

Einen Screenshot kann ich zwar machen aber da ist dieser Streifen nicht zu sehen. Dieser Streifen teilt die Desktop symbole die oben angeordnet sind in 2 teile aber ich kann mit der maus noch in diesen streifen fahren und zb den Explorer schließen, ich sehe es halt bloß nicht

Hab auch schon probiert im OSD des bildschirmes die Vertikale Anordnung zu verstellen aber es lässt sich da nicht verstellen, die Zahl bleibt 0. Die horizontale und clock und phase und sowas kann ich alles verstellen bloß nicht die Vertikale.

Das ist kein Röhrenmonitor sondern ein Flachbild vom IIyama, hab ne auflösung von 1680x1050.

Der Computer hat nen DVI anschluss, das Kabel vom Monitor nen VGA.

Ich hab das Kabel vom Monitor mit nem DVI Adapter an den PC angeschlossen. Lief damit schon 1/2 Jahr super. Ist halt nur seit heute nach dem Auto adjusting so...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Feralraider<br itxtNodeId="1">


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2011)

nimm einfach nen dvi kabel, da war sicher eins beim monitor dabei, da sind imerm 2 in der packung


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. August 2011)

hängt wohl damit zusammen, dass es eine vga / dvi verbindung ist.

auto adjusting ist meines wissens nur mit dvi nicht möglich. war sonst immer nur bei den alten röhrenmonitoren gewesen, wo man es aktivieren konnte. komplette dvi verbindung herstellen, damit sollte es kein problem mehr geben.

falls ich jetzt total falsch liegen sollte, steinigt mich.


----------



## Dagonzo (25. August 2011)

Das beste ist natürlich eine reine DVI-Verbindung, weil man nichts mehr justieren muss. Alles andere kann auch die Bildqualität negativ beeinflussen.

Falls kein entsprechendes Kabel zur Verfügung steht, erst mal versuchen den Monitor in Werkeinstellung zurück zu setzen. Irgendwo gibt es da sicherlich eine Einstellung für. Das könnte auch erst mal helfen


----------



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

Naja wie gesagt der Monitor besitzt einen VGA Anschluss, mein Pc Hingegen nen DVI, und das Kabel ist VGA. Ich hab nen DVI adapter auf das Kabel gesteckt damit ich die beiden verbinden kann. Wenn ich nur nen DVI Kabel nehmen soll, bräuchte ich nen neuen Bildschirm. Wie gesagt das ist nach dem Auto Adjusting passiert, ich kann bei der Vertikalen verstellen. Hatte das Problem schonmal und da ging das weg nach dem ich so oft auf Den auto adjusting knopf gedrückt habe, aber das geht nicht (leider  ).

Noch irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nimm einfach nen dvi kabel, da war sicher eins beim monitor dabei, da sind imerm 2 in der packung




achja, den Monitor hab ich über jemand anderen bekommen. Somit war da nichts dabei nur das VGA Kabel^^


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. August 2011)

Feralraider schrieb:


> Das ist kein Röhrenmonitor sondern ein Flachbild vom IIyama, hab ne auflösung von 1680x1050.




jetzt bin ich aber echt verwirrt. gibt es tatsächlig flachbildschirme nur mit einem vga anschluss? wenn ja, ist irgendwas an mir vorbeigegangen.


----------



## Palimbula (25. August 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber echt verwirrt. gibt es tatsächlig flachbildschirme nur mit einem vga anschluss? wenn ja, ist irgendwas an mir vorbeigegangen.



Solche Monitore gab es. Das ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her.


----------



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich aber echt verwirrt. gibt es tatsächlig flachbildschirme nur mit einem vga anschluss? wenn ja, ist irgendwas an mir vorbeigegangen.




jo so ist es..


----------



## Zaruk (25. August 2011)

Nur mal zum staunen

Es gab auch Zeiten vor DVI und HDMI


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. August 2011)

Zaruk schrieb:


> Nur mal zum staunen
> 
> Es gab auch Zeiten vor DVI und HDMI



hehe. danke, wie ich sagte... dann war da was an mir vorbeigegangen. hatte damals nen 17'' mit nem dvi anschluss. 

kann man im osd des bildschirmes, nicht die sachen alle zurückstellen? ist zumindist bei meinen beiden asus monitoren der fall.


----------



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> hehe. danke, wie ich sagte... dann war da was an mir vorbeigegangen. hatte damals nen 17'' mit nem dvi anschluss.
> 
> kann man im osd des bildschirmes, nicht die sachen alle zurückstellen? ist zumindist bei meinen beiden asus monitoren der fall.




naja ich kann die horizontale und so alles verstellen außer die vertikale bei der geometrie... und das zurücksetzten bringts auch nicht...


----------



## Palimbula (25. August 2011)

Hat das Kabel oder der Adapter einen defekt? Hast es mal mit einem anderen Kabel/Adapter probiert?


----------



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

ich hatte das Problem ja schonmal.... und weiß nicht mehr wie des wieder weg ging...


----------



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

achja auf der kleinen auflösung ist das problem wieder weg.. aber da ist 800x600 oder so xD


----------



## Feralraider (25. August 2011)

jetzt hab ich im NVIDIA Control Panel den Bildschirm verschoben, habe jetzt unten wieder die taskleiste wieder da, aber nun oben einen 2cm dicken schwarzen streifen wo ich aber mit der maus und so noch rein kann...


----------



## Konov (25. August 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Hat das Kabel oder der Adapter einen defekt? Hast es mal mit einem anderen Kabel/Adapter probiert?



*anschließ*
Benutz mal ein anderes Kabel.


----------

